
Visual Studio Code 0.10.13 (March 2016) - hccampos
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-docs/blob/vnext/release-notes/latest.md
======
hccampos
Download page is here:
[http://code.visualstudio.com/download?insiders=true](http://code.visualstudio.com/download?insiders=true)

Pretty awesome that they finally added proper Linux packages!

